# Either the manifest file or the signature file has been tampered in this jar



## Bergtroll (9. Aug 2010)

So liebe Leute,

habe heute erstmals versucht, mein Produkt aus Eclipse in eine eigenständige Applikation zu exportieren und wie immer im traurigen Leben des Programmierers klappt es bei den ersten zehn Versuchen nicht :-D. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung aus dem Betreff, mein Log sagt insgesamt:



> An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
> Problems downloading artifact: osgi.bundle,net.java.dev.java3d,1.5.2.
> Problems downloading artifact: osgi.bundle,net.java.dev.vecmath,1.5.2.
> session context wasprofile=profile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
> ...



Leider habe ich NullPointerException Ahnung, was das von mir will, vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären. Vecmath und Java3D sind jedenfalls Bundles, die ich aus den Originalbibliotheken selbst zusammengepackt habe.

Mfg,
Bergtroll


----------



## Wildcard (9. Aug 2010)

Die jars wurden anscheinend digital signiert, aber entweder nicht richtig, oder sie wurden tatsächlich nach dem signieren verändert.


----------



## Bergtroll (9. Aug 2010)

Hey danke, das hat mir den richtigen Denkanstoß gegeben . Im Ordner META-INF waren ein RSA Schlüssel und die SUN_MICR.SF, weil ich ja von den Vecmath und Java3D Binaries erstellt habe. Rausnehmen der Daten aus dem Binary Build (da unter build.properties) hat das Problem gelöst.


----------

